# New pics of the boys (and girl!)



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay there are a lot of pictures here so I apologize..My camera finally decided to start working again so I took advantage of it while I could, lol <_<;

*Solstice - my little guy! I hope his fins will grow in nice*:









*Itachi*:









*Ino - my only female! I need to set up a sorority and get her some girlfriends soon*:

















*Aisu:*









*Madara- he has more blue in his fins but it didn't show up*:








*
Fireball:*









*Alfred*:









*Arthur*:









*Cortez*:









Whew ok I'm done!  Hope you enjoyed ogling the fishies as much as I enjoy everyone elses, lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!! They are all SOOO awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

They're beautiful!!! The rays on Cortez's fins are ridiculously long!! He's funky lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omggg im obssessed with auther! ommggggg want.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im gonna steal arthur!!! amazing green!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm diggin' Arthur too! Green is my favorite color...


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

They are cool.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Gorgeous bettas.


----------



## PetsGalore (Oct 22, 2009)

I would love to come across a green one - green is my absolute fave colour. Arthur is so pretty!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow they are all amazing!!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I didn't know Arthur's coloring was so rare, but I guess now that I think of it, I've never seen another completely green one in the store..how cool


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty fish.


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## zxczxc100 (Nov 17, 2009)

i love,love,love the first pic!!!


----------



## finsNfur (May 4, 2008)

What beautiful bettas. I've never seen such a pretty green one, either.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> omggg im obssessed with auther! ommggggg want.


Me too!! Me too!

They're all great looking fishies


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, if you wake up and Madara is gone, hes with me ;-) Don't worry, he'll be just fine! xDDDDD

Awwwww, Ino is so adorable! Perfect name for her too! It totally fits! xDD And I just gotta comment, awesome Yondaime figurine in the background of Inos second picture ;-) may snag that too when I come for Madara :lol:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, they're all gorgeous, I love the last one!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*All your boys are beauties, and so is your girl but I like Madara the best, that black and red I have a thing for. :-D*


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Omahfgapabthh.
Arthur is amazing~ Just the Hm Im trying to look for.
You wouldnt mind if I were to steal him, would you? ;3
Lol, Fireball is the exact replica of my Pickle x3


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome Fish!! Solstice looks very cute!


----------



## Sofis (Nov 9, 2009)

The fins on mine (Hobbes) look like solstice's. Is that fin rot or is it normal? It's the first betta i've ever had. I've been treating him for fin rot, is that ok?


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think its fin rot. I think that Solstice is just very young and his fins haven't grown in, at least thats what it looks like, or maybe his fins just aren't as spectacular as other CTs.  Maybe thats the case with yours too.


----------



## ilovemynipsy (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG. I am in love with Madara.


----------

